# The Uq Staff Club - Good Beers On Tap (including Little Creatures Best



## SPG (19/12/09)

Given the recent discussion of the Platform Bar, I thought I'd also share my favourite Brisbane watering hole: the UQ Staff Club. There 8 taps currently have a cracking selection:

Coopers: Sparkling, Pale and Light
Little Creatures: Bright Ale and Best Bitter
Stone & Wood Lager
White Rabbit
Sunshine Coast Brewery Best Bitter

Not a XXXX to be seen (except in bottles in the fridge)!

The Staffie is on the St Lucia campus, near the ANZ bank - a very quick walk up the hill from the new UQ Lakes bus station (and the 109 takes 10 minutes from town). Visitors are welcome, but need to sign in.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/09)

SPG said:


> Given the recent discussion of the Platform Bar, I thought I'd also share my favourite Brisbane watering hole: the UQ Staff Club. There 8 taps currently have a cracking selection:
> 
> Coopers: Sparkling, Pale and Light
> Little Creatures: Bright Ale and Best Bitter
> ...




Good info, I walk past there often but dont go in, will make a point of visiting.


----------



## Mister (11/5/10)

SPG said:


> Given the recent discussion of the Platform Bar, I thought I'd also share my favourite Brisbane watering hole: the UQ Staff Club. There 8 taps currently have a cracking selection:
> 
> Coopers: Sparkling, Pale and Light
> Little Creatures: Bright Ale and Best Bitter
> ...



I heartily agree. Excellent beers on tap and they have previously had the Little Creatures single batch IPA, St Arnou Pilsner, Fat Yak, Big Helga, Alpha Pale Ale, and more.

The food is not the best but passable. A better trick if hungry is to duck out to the Pizza Cafe near the Schonell Theatre. They usually have JS Golden Ale on tap for $14 a jug! Whoohoo!

Cheers,

M


----------



## thirstycritter (11/5/10)

Wow, that's really interesting! I never would have thought somewhere like that would have such a good selection. Definitely something to keep in mind when I'm next out that way! It certainly makes the prospect of doing my postgrad out there much more appealing 

Whoever is running the place obviously knows what they're talking about when it comes to beer - I wonder if they have any kind of association with the Platform Bar? Their tap lineup is suspiciously familiar...


----------



## seravitae (11/5/10)

Or come over to Griffith University, nathan campus - where we are serving absolutely nothing on tap, as the university has shut down the pub indefinately.


----------



## thirstycritter (11/5/10)

Better than my alma mater, the Sunshine Coast uni - never had a bar, and no plans to get one. 

Maybe that's why I passed my degree without failing a subject...


----------



## mrTbeer (20/10/11)

What no pub at the sc uni?The rec club at uq was closed years back and the staff club picked up then and continues now.Ah the ol' rec club... The jugs were always $5 and the cans were always yellow. Made good fuel for the EUS sportsday with great sports like brick kicking competitions and the infamous pigpen.Might also be why I did fail a few subjects?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (20/10/11)

The Rec club was frikkin awesome.

Many a lunchtime spent down there. 

And Old Bushy was always cracking jokes.

Good times.... Was devastated when they closed it.


----------



## Phoney (20/10/11)

I work at Sydney Uni and we have 3 bars (students call it the barmuda triangle). One serves 4 pines kolsch, and another serves WR Dark ale & the JS range. Not bad.


----------



## argon (20/10/11)

mrTbeer said:


> ... the infamous pigpen.




Some of the Rankest shit I've ever been involved in, that pig pen. Those that know, will know. Those that don't, don't want to know.


----------



## bconnery (20/10/11)

sera said:


> Or come over to Griffith University, nathan campus - where we are serving absolutely nothing on tap, as the university has shut down the pub indefinately.


No! Not the club?!. So many nights and long afternoons I spent engaging in learned and reasoned discourse over a jug or two of cold beer at this fine establishment. That is a travesty!


----------

